# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  "Tourist" photos

## Pengy

Thought it may be fun to see some pics of scenes that we who live in Gods-own take for granted but the tourists dribble over. There are always visitors queuing up to get this one.

----------


## Dundee

Thats neat where is it?  Bloody ragwort thou

----------


## Happy

Outside one of my windows I reckon .. Wairere  ?? ... So long as its not foggy ,, :Thumbsup: 

No ragwort just big daisies he he

----------


## GravelBen

Where to even start with this one!?


Milford Sound at dusk by gravelben, on Flickr


Catlins-47 by gravelben, on Flickr











Ok got a bit carried away, letting someone else have a turn now...

----------


## Gibo

The Mayor!!!

----------


## Matt2308

OK, here's a few. 












It's certainly a photogenic country!

----------


## Rushy

We certainly live in paradise

----------


## Pengy

I agree Rushy

----------


## TimeRider

> We certainly live in paradise


  +2

----------


## veitnamcam

Bus loads of tourists here every day.


Attachment 10116

Attachment 10117



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

> Outside one of my windows I reckon .. Wairere  ?? ... So long as its not foggy ,,
> 
> No ragwort just big daisies he he


A view like that would make me Happy too .

----------


## Pengy

On a slightly different note

----------


## Rushy

That's a corker orca Pengy

----------


## phillipgr

Thank God you can't get here by bus - Mt. Luxmore, looking across to the Murchinson ranges

----------


## Gibo

> That's a corker orca Pengy


Did you offer your services rescuing the one in your harbour today Rushy???

----------


## Rushy

> Did you offer your services rescuing the one in your harbour today Rushy???


Those sand bars out there are treacherous but it got out under its own steam when the tide come in.

----------


## Gibo

> Those sand bars out there are treacherous but it got out under its own steam when the tide come in.


Yeah not like an orca to make a rookie mistake like that

----------


## phillipgr

> Pretty sure I sat here once and looked back the other way. 
> Attachment 10121


Brilliant, Tussock, brilliant  :Thumbsup:  Could you see the hut? I'm standing outside it

----------


## Pengy

I could have stroked this one, but didnt fancy falling overboard trying

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 10122
> I could have stroked this one, but didnt fancy falling overboard trying


Wise decision me thinks with your profile name :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Wise decision me thinks with your profile name


Ha ha ha haI can see the headlines now "Pengy eaten by Killer Whale"

----------


## Pengy

Coromandel coast line

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 10123
>  Coromandel coast line


Yip top spot right there :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

It hurts driving past scenes like that when A; you have just sold the boat B; you are on the way to work  :Sad:

----------


## TimeRider

Amazing scenery in new zealand  :Cool: 

  Devil's Punch Bowl 

 :Pissed Off:   hate stairs

----------


## TimeRider

Feel free to flip the photo,

----------


## Toby

Nice pic

----------


## POME



----------


## POME

The wind was unreal that day.

----------


## POME

> Attachment 10129Attachment 10130Attachment 10131 The wind was unreal that day.


Sorry shit photos, taken with my phone.

----------


## Gillie

Couple of them are pretty old now...

----------


## Rushy

That time lapse of the waterfall is a great shot Gillie

----------


## Tahr



----------


## Gibo

Thats Awesome Tahr!! Epic landscape. Where is that?

----------


## Tahr

> Thats Awesome Tahr!! Epic landscape. Where is that?


Yosmite, USA last year.  :ORLY:  Being a smart arse; just saying that there's some epic country outside of Godzown. We have the huge advantage of having huge diversity packed into a small space, but there is certainly the equivalent elsewhere.

----------


## Tahr

This should redeem me. Love this Tahr hunting pic. Quintessential NZ.

----------


## Gibo

> This should redeem me. Love this Tahr hunting pic. Quintessential NZ.


Redeemed but just!! :ORLY:  Nice save!!

----------


## Scouser

> This should redeem me. Love this Tahr hunting pic. Quintessential NZ.


Jeese Tahr, think we've all had a few of those over the years.....I know i have, 'waterproof 100%, my arse!'.........

----------


## Rushy

> Yosmite, USA .


Thought I recognised it.  I was there in 97 and it was awesome

----------


## Pengy

This spot attracts thousands of tourists every year



and it is but a stones throw from my old home in UK. I agree, NZ does not have a monopoly on scenery at all, it is just that what we do have is very much on our doorstep as it were.

----------


## Happy

If you ve ever seen this you will know where it is ...

----------


## Pengy

My computer tells me it is peach grove  :Wink:

----------


## TimeRider

Picton, January this year.

----------


## GravelBen

One from last weekend, weather didn't really cooperate:

----------


## TimeRider

> , weather didn't really cooperate]


   Photo looks good to me.

----------


## GravelBen

Haha good weather for photos isn't always good weather for scrambling up mountains!

----------


## Scouser

> One from last weekend, weather didn't really cooperate:


Mean, moody & magnificent......love mountains......always liked being 'amongst it' when the weather was crap....masochist(?)

----------


## john m

My turn.

----------


## john m

More

----------


## Wirehunt

I'll add to this when I'm pissed later....

----------


## john m

And the last for now, hold curser over photos to find out location.

----------


## Rushy

Fantastic photographs guys

----------


## TimeRider

Stunning  :Cool:

----------


## Neckshot

I love my country.





And most of it lies at our feet!we are lucky buggers.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Neckshot

nice fellow country Dundee!!!!,not many people no we have that little jewel in our back yard aye!.

----------


## Dundee

yep its pretty neat alright,Waewapas were a lot calmer today but the "Rising Sun" was bloody windy!

Didn't see any deer but shit loads of parries,of for a hunt again now. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

That is a brilliant slice of the country Dundee.

----------


## hunter308

Early morning over the Darling Downs in Queensland

Sun rise in Queensland

Sunset in the Outback (NSW)

Western NSW

----------


## Konev

work today, love ma jobs  :Grin:

----------


## GravelBen

Very nice  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

I are thinking shotgun :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

Wicked photo konev !  Could have put it upside down and still would have worked

----------


## Munsey

> I are thinking shotgun


I thinking scaulp ??

----------


## Dundee

> I thinking scaulp ??


Long shot aye.........yep can't identify at that distance :Wink:

----------


## Konev

> I are thinking shotgun



yeah nah. there is a white heron in that shot, its on the left sitting on a tree, bit hard to see even on the big version, taken with a cellphone.

----------


## Munsey

> Long shot aye.........yep can't identify at that distance


I'm full of shit Dundee , can't tell either

----------


## Nibblet

Beautiful Lake Tekepo 



Lake Pukaki



Our country is quite stunning, and so varied.



And a random Tourist photo.....

----------


## Wetgumboot



----------


## JoshC

Doughboy Bay Stewart Island




Tautuku Bay --- Drove past this nearly every day of my childhood on my way to and from school, this is the only photo I have of it  :Grin: 




Doubtful Sound

----------


## GravelBen

> 


Think I've seen that vehicle (or one very similar) just around the corner from my office a few times lately, been in Gore a bit?

 :Yarr:

----------


## JoshC

> Think I've seen that vehicle (or one very similar) just around the corner from my office a few times lately, been in Gore a bit?


Its pretty hard to hide.  :Grin:  Where's your office?

----------


## GravelBen

I'm on Mersey St, opposite the old National Bank.

----------


## JoshC

> I'm on Mersey St, opposite the old National Bank.


Oh yep, I work on Fairfield. Only one forestry office on that street  :Wink:  Might come and annoy you one day  :ORLY:

----------


## GravelBen

Yeah be good to put a face to the name eh.

----------


## Konev



----------


## 308

Waihi Falls

----------


## Kscott

Glorious South Island and the wild thyme growing in Alexandra. Taken last Labour weekend while wandering around with the Howa blowing the heads off small furry rabbits.  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 16131
> 
> Glorious South Island and the wild thyme growing in Alexandra. Taken last Labour weekend while wandering around with the Howa blowing the heads off small furry rabbits.


Stunning picture

----------


## Dundee

You should of called in 308 thats just out the back :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

Tenth in the world, thanks Lenny

----------


## Maca49

Took me ages to paint those in watercolour :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

> Took me ages to paint those in watercolour


You are one of the masters Maca

----------


## Maca49

Painted with a digital brush as well!

----------


## Rushy

> Painted with a digital brush as well!


Rolph Harris should have stuck with that

----------


## Maca49

His was a digital dick

----------


## Maca49

Funny you should mention him.i was playing a Wobble Board at work today :Cool:

----------


## Philipo

Here's a couple

----------


## Maca49

Kinloch Taupo last Sunday 2:40pm

----------


## Rushy

Could it be more perfect Maca?

----------


## Maca49

And rushy I left to come home on Saturday! The rest of the week had blown its arse out, with 1/2 to one metre waves and white caps. Murphy has a lot to answer for :Omg:

----------


## Rushy

> Murphy has a lot to answer for


Yes he does, the fooking Oirish prick.

----------


## Gillie



----------


## Gibo

National park?

----------


## Rushy

Stunning Gillie

----------


## Dundee

> National park?


Ruapehu dufus :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Ruapehu dufus


Not just Ruapehu dufus  :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

Girdlestone

----------


## kiwi39

> Girdlestone


Gnarly wee walk that


Tim

----------


## Gapped axe

FFrom my lounge

----------


## Gibo

> FAttachment 16435From my lounge


Nice sunrise there GA. Mates uncle used to be a live in groundsman there. We spend a few weekends there and had a ball. Nice spot.

----------


## Rushy

That is stunning GA. I must get down to see you one day.

----------


## Maca49

The Red Sea? or just the colour of the trout seeping? Used to fish Rotoiti quite often at night during the summer, some of those sunsets were a lot better than the fishing! Never there in the morning. I have one of Tarawera when we stayed at the Blue Lake many years ago, just launched my boat at sunrise by the landing, still one of the best photos Ive ever taken, a magic spot

----------


## username

> Here's a couple 
> 
> Attachment 16266
> 
> Attachment 16267
> 
> Attachment 16268
> 
> Attachment 16269


The last one of Mt Cook on a perfect day is by far my favourite view in nz. Photos don't do it any where near justice.

----------


## Shearer

A couple from the mainland.

----------


## Dundee

Looks like Bigfoot has been there Shearer :Grin:

----------


## Shearer

> Looks like Bigfoot has been there Shearer


Wearing Scarpas....

----------


## Hayden C

> FAttachment 16435From my lounge


That one made me homesick Mr Axe, nice shot :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

Alpine and river flats.

----------


## Dundee

jeeze i'd love a flick in that river  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

Photo of buddy and a BBQ would make a nice Xmas tourist shot DD

----------


## Rushy

> Photo of buddy and a BBQ would make a nice Xmas tourist shot DD


Especially with a little garnish.

----------


## Gibo

> jeeze i'd love a flick in that river


Whats wrong with just using a tissue? Are you into the danger of doing it outdoors?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Kscott

Mahurangi Regional Park last weekend. We live in a fab country.

----------


## Rushy

Yes we do

----------


## username

There are some great photos here we could put a pretty sweet Calendar together.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 16815
> Mahurangi Regional Park last weekend. We live in a fab country.


Where is that park?

----------


## Rushy

> Where is that park?


Mahurangi peninsula. North of Latteville

----------


## Dundee

thanks Rushy

----------


## Kscott

^ as the well educated one has said, north of the bridge just after Puhoi, turn right.

----------


## Dundee

Yeah take it everywhere :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

Glacier sauce

----------


## Konev

Hes a rather tame fulla.

----------


## Gibo

> Hes a rather tame fulla.
> 
> Attachment 52342


This reminds me. I have to prove to @Pointer there are a few down the Kaituna river mouth.

----------

